# pkg succeeds remote



## dave (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello,

Recently I am receiving similar to this on a number of my FreeBSD machines:


```
▶ pkg version -vRL=
apache24-2.4.17                    >   succeeds remote (remote has 2.4.16_1)
curl-7.45.0                        >   succeeds remote (remote has 7.44.0)
gettext-runtime-0.19.6             >   succeeds remote (remote has 0.19.5.1)
git-2.6.3                          >   succeeds remote (remote has 2.6.1)
indexinfo-0.2.4                    >   succeeds remote (remote has 0.2.3)
kbproto-1.0.7                      >   succeeds remote (remote has 1.0.6)
libX11-1.6.3,1                     >   succeeds remote (remote has 1.6.2_3,1)
libXaw-1.0.13,2                    >   succeeds remote (remote has 1.0.12_3,2)
libXt-1.1.5,1                      >   succeeds remote (remote has 1.1.4_3,1)
libiconv-1.14_9                    >   succeeds remote (remote has 1.14_8)
libxcb-1.11.1                      >   succeeds remote (remote has 1.11_1)
p5-IO-Socket-SSL-2.020             >   succeeds remote (remote has 2.016)
pkg-1.6.1_2                        >   succeeds remote (remote has 1.6.1)
png-1.6.18                         <   needs updating (remote has 1.6.19)
rsync-3.1.1_4                      >   succeeds remote (remote has 3.1.1_3)
sqlite3-3.9.2                      >   succeeds remote (remote has 3.8.11.1_1)
sudo-1.8.15                        >   succeeds remote (remote has 1.8.14p3)
tmux-2.0_2                         >   succeeds remote (remote has 2.0_1)
xproto-7.0.28                      >   succeeds remote (remote has 7.0.27)
```

It seems like this is happening on boxes that were recently upgraded from 10.1 to 10.2.

Does anyone know why the packages on my machine(s) would suddenly be newer that the ones in the repo?  I have never changed the repo configs from the built-in ones.

Thanks.


----------



## storvi_net (Nov 21, 2015)

I think this is the reason: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/pkg-repository-changed-to-quarterly-in-10-2.52843/

Regards
Markus


----------

